# My horrible dual ADA Mini-m project



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like both of the setups! Great job on the riparium!


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Boths your tanks look great . I love that riparium!!!


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Those tanks are not nearly as horrible as the title suggests.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

I like the effect of the ember tetras against your layout; they really stand out, but . . . fit in too? They are like red flowers on your grass-like blyxa.


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

What kind of black background is that?


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

boink said:


> What kind of black background is that?


Its this stick on vinyl background. I like it because theres no tape showing and easily removable.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice, i like it!


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

How much co2 are you putting in the one on the left?


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

those are some nice freaking rocks!


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

wow ! nice tank!


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

where did you get a 70w mh solar mini?


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Globe182jp said:


> where did you get a 70w mh solar mini?


I retrofitted it. Just buy all your parts online for cheap. The only thing is that you will probably have to make your own reflector but with that much light over 5.5g, I wasnt too worried about losing light lol. It was going to be for a reef tank but I decided 5.5 was too much maintenance.


----------



## Globe182jp (Apr 25, 2010)

what was the total cost for the retro? i have always wanted to retro my Mini M with led, but a 70MH sounds fun haha


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Way cool setup! I'm loving the riparium. Having them side by side must be pretty stunning in person.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Globe182jp said:


> what was the total cost for the retro? i have always wanted to retro my Mini M with led, but a 70MH sounds fun haha


Honestly, I would not do the 70mh. its too much light and algae. Im considering re-retroing to LEDs.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I really like the ember tetras that you have in there. I'm trying to figure out what kind of fish I'm going to put in my mini m. I love the fish in the picture, but do you feel like it feels too crowded with them in there or do you think they are just right? Again, lovely tank. Best, el g


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

Not horrible at all! I really enjoy that left tank, where did you get those rocks?


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

if l ever had a mini m set-up this would be it. l absolutely love the clear stand


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

updates?


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow... Looks amazing.


----------



## Lisa816 (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the one on the left with the tetras. Seems like my tetras are never schooling all together in a group like that, they're all over the place. I love the lily pipes too, makes the tank look so clean. Are they glass?


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea those are horrible tanks, worst I've ever seen. 

Nice work!


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I DEMAND that you change the title to "My Amazing dual ADA Mini-m Project"


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Eyor Eyor little black raincloud thats a nice tank. Looks good keep it goin.


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

TWO mini m equals awesome.


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Riparium is the one for me. Really nice tank.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Solid set up.


----------



## jj..bequiet (May 27, 2011)

I like both! But that riparium is beautiful!


----------



## nips (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry to drag up an old thread, are you still using the halide mini solar? I was wondering how you were blocking the uv coming off the bulb? It would be nice to see the some pictures of the light


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Whats the total damage of everything?

Surprisingly no one comment and the VERY NICE ADA filter.
Congratsroud:. I am envious. 

Any major differences on the filter?


----------

